# Tommy kaira parts



## Tommykaira_r34 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hi we own a few Tommy kaira r34s in the uk and I’m seeking for parts to put as collection/spares anyone got anything based on Tommy kaira I’ll be interested and top dollar pays!


----------

